# Pricing for the new PowerShot G series cameras and new RF 24-240mm f/4-6.3 IS have leaked



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 4, 2019)

> We expect to see the rumoured Canon PowerShot G5 X Mark II and Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark II to be announced on Wednesday evening (ET).
> The Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III will cost $749USD, while the Canon PowerShot G5 X Mark II will set you back at $899USD.
> The brand new RF mount superzoom, the RF 24-240mm f/4-6.3 IS will launch at $899USD, and when kitted with the Canon EOS RP, that package will cost $2199USD.
> *Specifications:*
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Jul 4, 2019)

Would have liked to see the RF lens a little cheaper - maybe $100-200 less..


----------



## ozturert (Jul 4, 2019)

If RP + 24-240 were right under 2000USD..........


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 4, 2019)

ozturert said:


> If RP + 24-240 were right under 2000USD..........


Canon has never pretended to be a welfare organization.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 4, 2019)

ozturert said:


> If RP + 24-240 were right under 2000USD..........



Over the last year or so, Canon seems to have instant rebates live as soon as a product is announced. I wouldn't be surprised to see the RP/24-240 kit to hit $1999 quickly.


----------



## uri.raz (Jul 4, 2019)

The EF 35-350mm costs ~$2,400, or ~3x the price of the RF 24-240mm.

As 240mm/6.3 is much smaller than 350mm/5.6, I suspect reviews would show the difference is due to lower IQ.


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 4, 2019)

Both the G5X II and G7X III are priced a little too high given the competition.


----------



## amorse (Jul 4, 2019)

That's a bit more than expensive than I was expecting for the 24-240, but I don't think it's unreasonable.

I always figured Canon over-priced launch so they can use instant rebates/etc. to insulate against currency fluctuations for a while. I remember in Canada when a series of lenses' base prices were increased because the Canadian dollar fell (~2016) - it happened quietly, but was not well received by those that noticed. Actually, when I heard the rumour I went out and picked up a 70-200 f/2.8L ii at the previous base price. Sure enough I saved a few hundred dollars on that purchase because of the heads up! Thanks again for that!


----------



## BillB (Jul 4, 2019)

ozturert said:


> If RP + 24-240 were right under 2000USD..........


And who will be underselling the RP+RF 24-240 at $2199 or even offering a comparable to the 24-240? We shall see.


----------



## canonical (Jul 4, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Both the G5X II and G7X III are priced a little too high given the competition.



Really? MSRP for G5X II (USD 899) is 25% below current Sony RX 100 VI _street_ price (USD 1198 B&H) and on par with current Pana LX100 II street price (USD 897 B&H) ... 

While lower would of course be welcome I do find all 3 MSRP prices "rather sensible". Canon will also have left some room for cash backs .


----------



## Kit. (Jul 4, 2019)

canonical said:


> Really? MSRP for G5X II (USD 899) is 25% below current Sony


Their main competition is not some Sony, but G7X II, unless they stop shipping it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 4, 2019)

I’ll wait for reviews of the RF 24-240, but if the IQ is good, it will make a great travel lens (and one that I’ll buy).


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 4, 2019)

Definitely wouldn’t put the G5X II on par with the RX100 VI, more like the RX100 IV.



canonical said:


> Really? MSRP for G5X II (USD 899) is 25% below current Sony RX 100 VI _street_ price (USD 1198 B&H) and on par with current Pana LX100 II street price (USD 897 B&H) ...
> 
> While lower would of course be welcome I do find all 3 MSRP prices "rather sensible". Canon will also have left some room for cash backs .


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 4, 2019)

The RP and the 24-240 will be a hot selling combination. As an all in one, low (relative) cost , single lens, travel setup..... nothing else comes close!


----------



## HaroldC3 (Jul 4, 2019)

Bring back the 28-135!


----------



## Kit. (Jul 4, 2019)

BillB said:


> And who will be underselling the RP+RF 24-240 at $2199 or even offering a comparable to the 24-240? We shall see.


The 80D two-lens kit at Costco is $1300. I think if Canon wants to sell the EOS RP kit at Costco, it needs to drop the price to around $1800.


----------



## canonical (Jul 4, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Definitely wouldn’t put the G5X II on par with the RX100 VI, more like the RX100 IV.



why?




Don Haines said:


> The RP and the 24-240 will be a hot selling combination. As an all in one, low (relative) cost , single lens, travel setup..... nothing else comes close!



yes. Especially when it comes as kit and with special discounts or cash back. And it will also get price for lens in white box down to 599 pretty soon.


----------



## ozturert (Jul 4, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Over the last year or so, Canon seems to have instant rebates live as soon as a product is announced. I wouldn't be surprised to see the RP/24-240 kit to hit $1999 quickly.


Agreed


----------



## ozturert (Jul 4, 2019)

BillB said:


> And who will be underselling the RP+RF 24-240 at $2199 or even offering a comparable to the 24-240? We shall see.


2000usd is psychological limit, that's why I said that. Maybe price is right, I don't know without seeing performance of the lens.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 4, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Both the G5X II and G7X III are priced a little too high given the competition.


No they aren't...

Even at the usual $1 to £1 Real World exchange rate, I'm surprised by how doable those prices are.


----------



## Tom W (Jul 4, 2019)

Let's see what the IQ is, and what it settles out at, price-wise. Early adopters always pay a little premium.


----------



## Proscribo (Jul 4, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Definitely wouldn’t put the G5X II on par with the RX100 VI, more like the RX100 IV.


Yes, it should be compared to RX100VA, which is handily beaten. VI doesn't even compare due to its much darker lens.


----------



## mpb001 (Jul 4, 2019)

I think that if the optical quality of the 24-240 lens is good, that $899 is not an unreasonable price. If it lists for $899, chances are that it will likely sell for a little less after its been released. Also, rebates always happen during parts of the year.


----------



## danfaz (Jul 4, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> I’ll wait for reviews of the RF 24-240, but if the IQ is good, it will make a great travel lens (and one that I’ll buy).


Yeah, me, too. This focal range is really fantastic, and should be relatively light kit.


----------



## slclick (Jul 4, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Both the G5X II and G7X III are priced a little too high given the competition.


Since the higher tier G1X is discounted at $999 right now, I disagree (usually 1299) Seems like the price points are right in line with each other and the competition (LX100, RX100)


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jul 4, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Definitely wouldn’t put the G5X II on par with the RX100 VI, more like the RX100 IV.



The G5X II is better in every parameter than RX100 VI. Except the longer lens on Sony but i prefer the shorter and much brighter on the Canon


----------



## slclick (Jul 4, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> The G5X II is better in every parameter than RX100 VI. Except the longer lens on Sony but i prefer the shorter and much brighter on the Canon


Plus Canon has Sony beat on menus which some may not think is a big deal but it all adds up.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jul 4, 2019)

slclick said:


> Plus Canon has Sony beat on menus which some may not think is a big deal but it all adds up.



Plus touchscreen interface and build quality. I handled both the G7X and RX100 in a shop an the Sony felt really flimsy, especially the top plate.


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 4, 2019)

Prices are announced and the CanonFans go wild.


----------



## slclick (Jul 4, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Prices are announced and the CanonFans go wild.


2 pages constitutes wild? Please....


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 4, 2019)

slclick said:


> 2 pages constitutes wild? Please....


Yes, and 3 pages would be the most active post ever!


----------



## slclick (Jul 5, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Yes, and 3 pages would be the most active post ever!


It's the most anticipated launch since the Sigma 17-70 OS!


----------



## andrei1989 (Jul 5, 2019)

the sony 24-240 is CURRENTLY at 840€, discounted from 1100 (according to amazon germany, i don't know the launch price..)
so the canon is actually at a good LAUNCH price at 900


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 5, 2019)

Some sense of the dimensions/mass of Canon's RF 24-240mm can be gleaned from this link (I think):





__





Side by Side Comparison Sony FE 24-105mm F4 vs. Canon RF 24-105mm F4L IS USM vs. Canon EF 24-105mm F3.5-5.6 IS STM vs. Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM vs. Sony FE 24-240mm F3.5-6.3 OSS: Digital Photography Review






www.dpreview.com





...when I look at these data (especially while thinking of the images that the M6/18-150mm combo has produced), I'm reminded of how satisfied I've been (overall) with the EOS M family of cameras and lenses...and how Canon's 24-105mm f4 IS lens is, in fact, one of my least-used lenses.

Why? For my particular uses, the 5D MkIII/24-105 set-up is right at the edge of NOT serving as the ideal walk-around vacation/travel tool...because of its mass-and-volume.

Sony's 24-240 lens (from the link) is more than 100g heavier than their 24-105...(both FE)...while only about half a cm longer.

If Canon's 24-240 RF lens is 120g heavier than the Canon 24-105 RF model...that puts it at about 820g...and length comparisons bring the new lens in at an estimated length of a bit more than 11cm.

So the not-yet-available Canon RF 24-240 lens is likely to be a tad heftier and longer than the RF 24-105.

...thinking!


----------



## scottsworld (Jul 5, 2019)

Once everyone outside of USA adds the 15-20% "I don't live in America" tax that all companies impose  , then add on the currently bad exchange rate (for AUD, which is about 10% worse than last year, & 20% worse than 5 years ago), these things will cost an absolute *fortune*!  
anyway... I am waiting for the new 'M' model to come out. Hopefully before November when I go overseas, and can claim back the 10% GST.


----------



## mensaf (Jul 5, 2019)

Uhh, the G5XII and G7XIII are going to curb stomp any other point and shoot out there, especially at that price. I don't think people understand what that mic jack has done to the line just yet.


----------



## hamish (Jul 5, 2019)

scottsworld said:


> Once everyone outside of USA adds the 15-20% "I don't live in America" tax that all companies impose  , then add on the currently bad exchange rate (for AUD, which is about 10% worse than last year, & 20% worse than 5 years ago), these things will cost an absolute *fortune*!
> anyway... I am waiting for the new 'M' model to come out. Hopefully before November when I go overseas, and can claim back the 10% GST.



I'm in Melbourne and I feel your pain too. The Australia tax and the AUD suck :-(

I love my 200D but it has its limitations. Depending on the price and my cashflow, I may spring for the new M5 Mk. II (and EF adapter to use my existing lenses) or maybe pick up a used 80D on ebay.


----------



## AJ (Jul 5, 2019)

What focusing motor will the 24-240 have? STM or USM?


----------



## slclick (Jul 5, 2019)

hamish said:


> I'm in Melbourne and I feel your pain too. The Australia tax and the AUD suck :-(
> 
> I love my 200D but it has its limitations. Depending on the price and my cashflow, I may spring for the new M5 Mk. II (and EF adapter to use my existing lenses) or maybe pick up a used 80D on ebay.


When is that M5 Mk2 being launched?


----------



## hamish (Jul 5, 2019)

slclick said:


> When is that M5 Mk2 being launched?



Rumo(u)rs on this site are around late July/August


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 5, 2019)

scottsworld said:


> Once everyone outside of USA adds the 15-20% "I don't live in America" tax that all companies impose  , then add on the currently bad exchange rate (for AUD, which is about 10% worse than last year, & 20% worse than 5 years ago), these things will cost an absolute *fortune*!
> anyway... I am waiting for the new 'M' model to come out. Hopefully before November when I go overseas, and can claim back the 10% GST.





hamish said:


> I'm in Melbourne and I feel your pain too. The Australia tax and the AUD suck :-(
> 
> I love my 200D but it has its limitations. Depending on the price and my cashflow, I may spring for the new M5 Mk. II (and EF adapter to use my existing lenses) or maybe pick up a used 80D on ebay.



I'm in Adelaide, and yes, photography gear can cost notably more in Australia than it does in the USA (particularly new / recently released gear). However, at times certain products can be very close. It definitely pays to shop around, there's a lot of variation in both bricks and mortar stores as well as online retailers!

I have bought lots of digital photography equipment over the past 20 years. I began with Kodak and Fuji digital P&S cameras, to now having a number of Canon DSLRs, an M5 with lots of EF, EF-S and EF-M lenses and accessories. Two of my most used cameras are my 80D and M5. 

Hamish, just sharing my experience with you - that Canon's APS-C mirrorless cameras (e.g. the M5) are quite different in use to a APS-C DSLR (despite having similar sensors). While DPAF (dual pixel auto focus) is great in many ways (e.g. in decent light it's extremely accurate and fairly quick). But in dim light autofocus reaches limitations, especially with 'slow' glass (i.e. slower than f/2.8). The M5 is not as responsive as the 80D in terms of shot to shot use, AF tracking. The playback and menu system are slower on the M5 too. In bright light, I much prefer the OVF (optical view finder) of the 80D. But in dim light the M5's view finder can be really helpful. 

I have used the EOS R (FF mirrorless) - and it's EVF (electronic view finder) is notably better than the M5's (bigger, brighter and more accurate colours and in representing dynamic range). The M5 with medium to large sized adapted EF lenses (e.g. my 70-300mm L or even my 100mm L) soon feels uncomfortable to hold for long periods compared to my 80D.

Where the M5 shines is: having a smaller, lighter and more portable travel camera. It's great to be less intrusive for casual and street photography too. The Canon EF-M lenses I own are all handy in their own right. These are the: 22mm f/2, 15-45mm and 18-150mm - with all working well for different purposes. I also have the Samyang/Rokinon 12mm f/2, which is GREAT for astrophotography. 

But If I would need to limit myself to 1 camera, I would choose my 80D (which often pairs with the very versatile 15-85mm for general purpose and travel). Or for ultra wide angle, the Sigma 8-16mm, for macro the 100mmL, for portraits the 50mm (or 100mmL) and for telephoto, the 70-300mm L. I will keep a close eye on the M5mkII, but at this stage, will also keep a DSLR or 2 - because they complement the mirrorless offerings.

Meanwhile, I will also be tempted to move to the EOS RF mount FF mirrorless in the future, when a more responsive body is available, and hopefully one which has IBIS. The 24-240mm looks like a decent travel lens, and I hope its optical quality is fairly decent for a 'super zoom'. Will be interesting to see.

PJ


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 5, 2019)

Interesting, so many Australians here. 

Up to a certain threshold, about 1000 AUD, I buy grey gear. Haven't had a failure with the grey gear so far, but above that threshold I prefer to have an official Canon warranty. This lens will probably be more than 1000 AUD, but I'm waiting for the high-res R camera before deciding on what to do with my lenses. Will likely stay with what I have + adapter, but 24-240 sounds like a good travel/landscape lens. Potentially.


----------



## tron (Jul 5, 2019)

uri.raz said:


> The EF 35-350mm costs ~$2,400, or ~3x the price of the RF 24-240mm.
> 
> As 240mm/6.3 is much smaller than 350mm/5.6, I suspect reviews would show the difference is due to lower IQ.


As you said it is much smaller so it has much less glass. No need for the IQ to be lower. It is a much newer lens so its design may compensate.


----------



## tron (Jul 5, 2019)

Excellent analysis pj1974. I believe everyone thinking about going mirrorless should read it. Not necessarily to not get a mirrorless camera but to set correct their expectations from it.


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 5, 2019)

Yes they are in relation the the benchmark RX100 IV.



Keith_Reeder said:


> No they aren't...
> 
> Even at the usual $1 to £1 Real World exchange rate, I'm surprised by how doable those prices are.


----------



## henriksandstrom (Jul 5, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Plus touchscreen interface and build quality. I handled both the G7X and RX100 in a shop an the Sony felt really flimsy, especially the top plate.


I haven’t tried the Sony but i hope canon fixed the biggest (;-) flaw; you cannot turn off the camera and retract the lens while saving to memorycard. I would like to take my pictures, put the camera away securely in tha bag and walk on whithout waiting for the buffer to clear. My G7X mark II just broke the zoom :-( Still works in wideangle though.


----------



## criscokkat (Jul 5, 2019)

amorse said:


> That's a bit more than expensive than I was expecting for the 24-240, but I don't think it's unreasonable.
> 
> I always figured Canon over-priced launch so they can use instant rebates/etc. to insulate against currency fluctuations for a while. I remember in Canada when a series of lenses' base prices were increased because the Canadian dollar fell (~2016) - it happened quietly, but was not well received by those that noticed. Actually, when I heard the rumour I went out and picked up a 70-200 f/2.8L ii at the previous base price. Sure enough I saved a few hundred dollars on that purchase because of the heads up! Thanks again for that!


Gotta get that early adopter tax when people see the new kit. I expect to see some sort of instant rebate to put it under 2000 by August. Probably also drop the adapter with that price, and get a few dollars more from people with old lenses.


----------



## tron (Jul 5, 2019)

henriksandstrom said:


> I haven’t tried the Sony but i hope canon fixed the biggest (;-) flaw; you cannot turn off the camera and retract the lens while saving to memorycard. I would like to take my pictures, put the camera away securely in tha bag and walk on whithout waiting for the buffer to clear. My G7X mark II just broke the zoom :-( Still works in wideangle though.


How much time is this for a compact camera after taking a shot? One second, two?


----------



## EOBeav (Jul 5, 2019)

tron said:


> How much time is this for a compact camera after taking a shot? One second, two?


If you're in burst mode and have several images in the pipeline, it could be several seconds. That said, I don't recommend shooting that way.


----------



## Architect1776 (Jul 5, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



Wow the price of the 24-240 is really tempting me to go RF. If it is to Canon's great optical and mechanical standards for the RF system so far it will be a go.


----------



## AJ (Jul 5, 2019)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Interesting, so many Australians here.


It's because Canon lenses zoom correctly down under. In the north we have to twist against the coriolis force.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 5, 2019)

Kit. said:


> The 80D two-lens kit at Costco is $1300. I think if Canon wants to sell the EOS RP kit at Costco, it needs to drop the price to around $1800.


They usually don't drop the price at Costco, they throw in a extra gadget or some other low cost item into the kit so it meets Costco's requirement that it cost less than the MSRP, or you get more for the same price. I've seen bags, tripods, straps, and the like added. Of course, the 2 lens kit is the standard extra feature.

I've always been able to beat Costco's Prices. My employee discount plan knocks 10% off the MSRP of all the Canon bodies and lenses except for newly released items. I've used that once to buy a body fairly soon after it was released and still selling for full MSRP.


----------



## shutterlag (Jul 5, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> Canon has never pretended to be a welfare organization.





Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Over the last year or so, Canon seems to have instant rebates live as soon as a product is announced. I wouldn't be surprised to see the RP/24-240 kit to hit $1999 quickly.



Zero price discount for the new RP kit? That doesn't even smell right. You get a $200 discount on the existing L kit. It'll be $1,999 within weeks.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 5, 2019)

AJ said:


> It's because Canon lenses zoom correctly down under. In the north we have to twist against the coriolis force.


Hmm, interesting twist in the discussion...


----------



## EOBeav (Jul 5, 2019)

Regarding pricing and Powershots: If you can be patient, you should be able to save $100-200 USD or so off a new G-series compact, 6 months to a year after release date. Two examples: The G9XmkII and the G7XmkII were down $100 within six months after they hit the market. Be diligent about checking sales and sign up to get alerts if you're in the market for one, and you shouldn't ever have to pay MSRP.


----------



## djack41 (Jul 5, 2019)

Sadly, fixed lens digital cameras are a money pit. Canon should drop them and focus resources on building the best interchange lens cameras.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 5, 2019)

djack41 said:


> Sadly, fixed lens digital cameras are a money pit. Canon should drop them and focus resources on building the best interchange lens cameras.


And what will I use underwater then? A Sony?


----------



## magarity (Jul 5, 2019)

scottsworld said:


> Once everyone outside of USA adds the 15-20% "I don't live in America" tax that all companies impose


I think a fair amount of that 15-20% is that sales taxes are not part of listed prices in the US while in other countries the VAT is included.


----------



## FramerMCB (Jul 5, 2019)

AJ said:


> What focusing motor will the 24-240 have? STM or USM?


Since it is in the RF mount, I believe that all RF mount lenses are essentially focus-by-wire - so STM 'like' in how they operate. Even when manually overriding AF...


----------



## FramerMCB (Jul 5, 2019)

Kit. said:


> The 80D two-lens kit at Costco is $1300. I think if Canon wants to sell the EOS RP kit at Costco, it needs to drop the price to around $1800.


Not to get too far off topic but that same 2-lens kit with the 80D can be purchased via Canonusa.com/Shop/cameras/refurbished
for $699.99 USD right now (NOTE: this is for the Refurbished KIT and still comes with Canon 1-year warranty. Just not original packaging: boxes, etc.): 80D w/15-55mm f4.5-5.6 STM and 55-250mm f/4.5-6.3 STM. Seemed like a great value especially when I was considering a new Canon EOS 77D from Adorama (or B&H) for $649.99 (body only). And since I have some lenses already, I might try and sell the kit lenses for $100 or so each...


----------



## BillB (Jul 5, 2019)

djack41 said:


> Sadly, fixed lens digital cameras are a money pit. Canon should drop them and focus resources on building the best interchange lens cameras.


It seems that Canon may not agree with you, at least about dropping fixed lens digital cameras, although they do seem to paying a lot of attention to developing new interchangeable cameras as well.


----------



## KenG (Jul 5, 2019)

Come on Canon, what are you doing about a decent replacement for 7D2


----------



## slclick (Jul 5, 2019)

KenG said:


> Come on Canon, what are you doing about a decent replacement for 7D2


If I really had the energy I could direct you to the ad nauseam threads for that here on CR


----------



## Otara (Jul 6, 2019)

Its cheaper to buy the EOS R body from a shop here in Melbourne Oz than to get it from BH Photo at the moment., even without the GST, and with an 'instant savings' of $300 US at BH.

The price differences are annoying at times, but they arent nearly as bad as they used to be in my view. Having to pay a fee as well as GST is a bit irksome though, knew that would be part of the $1000 cap going.


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 6, 2019)

The Canon G5X II is not a competitor to the RX100 VI, although a new RX100 VII is right around the corner.

G5X II is on par to the RX100 IV.




canonical said:


> Really? MSRP for G5X II (USD 899) is 25% below current Sony RX 100 VI _street_ price (USD 1198 B&H) and on par with current Pana LX100 II street price (USD 897 B&H) ...
> 
> While lower would of course be welcome I do find all 3 MSRP prices "rather sensible". Canon will also have left some room for cash backs .


----------



## slclick (Jul 6, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> The Canon G5X II is not a competitor to the RX100 VI, although a new RX100 VII is right around the corner.
> 
> G5X II is on par to the RX100 IV.


This of course is conjecture and we shall see how things shake out. The build, menu system and potentially the glass might be far better than anything Sony is putting into adv compacts. It is well known that the RX series is a lousy, flimsy build and Sony's screen layout are cumbersome. Canon is using a new lens for this model and I can't wait to see some reputable reviews


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 6, 2019)

slclick said:


> This of course is conjecture and we shall see how things shake out. The build, menu system and potentially the glass might be far better than anything Sony is putting into adv compacts. It is well known that the RX series is a lousy, flimsy build and Sony's screen layout are cumbersome. Canon is using a new lens for this model and I can't wait to see some reputable reviews




Glass? Sorry but NO.


----------



## slclick (Jul 6, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Glass? Sorry but NO.


Have you beta tested this unreleased item? I'd hold off your for summation until after the launch and the tests/reviews start pouring in, not too mention your possible personal experience. You may be right when all is said and done but until you have proof, you know as much as the rest of us, very little.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 6, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> The Canon G5X II is not a competitor to the RX100 VI, although a new RX100 VII is right around the corner.
> 
> G5X II is on par to the RX100 IV.


If they are contemporaneous and current, they are competitors. You may not believe the spec sheets are equivalent, but the market doesn’t give a damn what you believe.


----------



## OremLK (Jul 6, 2019)

slclick said:


> This of course is conjecture and we shall see how things shake out. The build, menu system and potentially the glass might be far better than anything Sony is putting into adv compacts. It is well known that the RX series is a lousy, flimsy build and Sony's screen layout are cumbersome. Canon is using a new lens for this model and I can't wait to see some reputable reviews



The lenses Sony uses in the RX100 cameras are excellent for their size and focal range, so I'm doubtful Canon can best them.

What is the source on Canon using a new lens for the G7X III/G5X II by the way? I haven't seen that in the rumored spec sheets and the focal range/aperture are identical to the older models.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 6, 2019)

The G5X II had a shorter focal-length range. Could be the new one is getting the same lens as was on the G7X II, but it isn't "identical to the older model" based on the announced specs.


----------



## OremLK (Jul 6, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> The G5X II had a shorter focal-length range. Could be the new one is getting the same lens as was on the G7X II, but it isn't "identical to the older model" based on the announced specs.



My bad, you're right. I wonder how much sharper they can make it though, increasing the focal range but staying similarly small?


----------



## slclick (Jul 6, 2019)

GM glass is not going into a adv compact. Canon is more widely known for its lenses than Sony so I see no reason to be dismissive on a new lens design prior to anyone here at least having a run at it with their brick walls, cats and mtf charts.


----------



## PVCC (Jul 6, 2019)

[/QUOTE]


blackcoffee17 said:


> The G5X II is better in every parameter than RX100 VI. Except the longer lens on Sony but i prefer the shorter and much brighter on the Canon



*Except at least one* *amazing feature* (probably others too): 

Both Sony RX 100 VA and VI have Super Slow motion video ("HFR") that can be "packed" in different video frame rates like 24p, 25, 30p, etc., depending your needs.

The original high frame rates are: 240, 480 & 960 fps (in NTSC mode) @ *1080p*

The 240fps is awesome. With good light, the 480 fps is also VERY good.

This is one of the most impressive features so far, compared to their rivals... None of them offer that.

G7X III & G5X II will only offer 120fps @ 1080p according rumors posts.


----------



## PVCC (Jul 6, 2019)

I live far away.
I hope Amazon or another store in Spain offers the G7X III before August, my only chance to get it at home so far...

I always liked pocketable cameras, even having big and expensive gear (FF Camera & lenses)

I always like to have a camera with me. So far my smartphone do good job, but the G7X III would do it much better...

Discretion/not bringing attention is always a very good point.

I own a Panasonic G7 (M43) which I like a lot for that reason, and G7X III would be a really good mate.


----------



## EOBeav (Jul 6, 2019)

djack41 said:


> Sadly, fixed lens digital cameras are a money pit. Canon should drop them and focus resources on building the best interchange lens cameras.


And yet, here we are, talking about upcoming models. How long have people been predicting the end of compacts now? 10 years? The fact is, an interchangeable lens camera isn't always the best option to have with you.


----------



## OremLK (Jul 6, 2019)

ILCs will never be pocketable, aside from a select few tiny bodies with tiny kit lenses which don't outperform fixed lens cameras anyway. Since ILCs aren't pocketable, they can never actually compete with smartphones in that dimension.

Compact fixed lens cameras can.

It's true that tiny-sensor fixed lens cameras have basically been killed by smartphones aside from a couple of niche categories (extreme superzoom bridge cameras and underwater cameras). But larger, compact 1-inch sensor cameras have a clear place in the market: Pocketable, but still significantly better photo/video quality than a phone.


----------



## Jethro (Jul 6, 2019)

Leaked photos of the RF 24-240 on the Other Site. You seem to be able to use the focus ring as a control ring like the other RF lenses, with a switch to do so. Nice.


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 6, 2019)

Just hope Canon doesn’t screw up the lens again.



OremLK said:


> The lenses Sony uses in the RX100 cameras are excellent for their size and focal range, so I'm doubtful Canon can best them.
> 
> What is the source on Canon using a new lens for the G7X III/G5X II by the way? I haven't seen that in the rumored spec sheets and the focal range/aperture are identical to the older models.


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 6, 2019)

Sony RX100 VII is just around the corner.


----------



## Proscribo (Jul 6, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Sony RX100 VII is just around the corner.


Good thing, maybe sony will finally catch up and we'll get some competition.


----------



## canonical (Jul 6, 2019)

OremLK said:


> ILCs will never be pocketable, aside from a select few tiny bodies with tiny kit lenses which don't outperform fixed lens cameras anyway.



In terms of technical IQ, every current APS-C camera with a decent small fixed prime lens outperforms any current 1" compact.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 6, 2019)

canonical said:


> In terms of technical IQ, every current APS-C camera with a decent small fixed prime lens outperforms any current 1" compact.


OK, and where can I get that decent small EF-M 15/2.8?

An it wouldn't even outperform, just would be on par.


----------



## Proscribo (Jul 6, 2019)

canonical said:


> In terms of technical IQ, every current APS-C camera with a decent small fixed *prime* lens outperforms any current 1" compact.


And that's the problem, you'll either be stuck with single focal length or need to carry multiple lenses. The former is fine for some and the latter throws away the whole pocketable thing and adds some extra inconvenience.


----------



## Quirkz (Jul 6, 2019)

mpb001 said:


> I think that if the optical quality of the 24-240 lens is good, that $899 is not an unreasonable price. If it lists for $899, chances are that it will likely sell for a little less after its been released. Also, rebates always happen during parts of the year.



The price is actually making me feel a little more optimistic on quality. If it’s half way between the rf24-105, and the old 28-300, it’s a likely buy for me. 

the ref 24-105 is just so damn good that would be hard to take off if the 24-240 isn’t reasonably close!


----------



## OremLK (Jul 6, 2019)

canonical said:


> In terms of technical IQ, every current APS-C camera with a decent small fixed prime lens outperforms any current 1" compact.



Most of those bodies aren't pocketable even with a pancake prime on them--certainly nowhere near as small as a G7X or an RX100 series camera (and now apparently the G5X II). A select few camera bodies with a pancake lens could fit in a large jacket pocket--but then you're on a fixed focal length OR you're using a kit lens with such a narrow aperture that you might as well be using a 1-inch sensor anyway.


----------



## mpb001 (Jul 6, 2019)

Quirkz said:


> The price is actually making me feel a little more optimistic on quality. If it’s half way between the rf24-105, and the old 28-300, it’s a likely buy for me.
> 
> the ref 24-105 is just so damn good that would be hard to take off if the 24-240 isn’t reasonably close!


Agreed


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 6, 2019)

Now isn't that funny, especially since the RX100 created this class of cameras with the one inch sensor.




Proscribo said:


> Good thing, maybe sony will finally catch up and we'll get some competition.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 6, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Now isn't that funny, especially since the RX100 created this class of cameras with the one inch sensor.


Yes, and Kodak created the DSLR.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 6, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yes, and Kodak created the DSLR.


Are you sure that it was not Sony?


----------



## Kit. (Jul 6, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Are you sure that it was not Sony?


Sony (then still Minolta) created autofocus SLRs.


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 6, 2019)

Well Sony actually did, truth hurts I guess.



neuroanatomist said:


> Yes, and Kodak created the DSLR.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 6, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Sony (then still Minolta) created autofocus SLRs.


If you buy the company, you can not retroactively claim their accomplishments as your own.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 6, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Well Sony actually did, truth hurts I guess.


By all means, please share your sources for that information.

Incidentally, before you toss out the original Sony Mavica as ‘truth’, understand that it was analog, not digital (that’s the ‘D’ in DSLR, as I’m sure you’re aware). 

You’re entitled to your own opinion, but not to your own facts. Careful that your ‘truth’ doesn’t bite you on the ass.


----------



## slclick (Jul 6, 2019)

Someone should really sell popcorn here


----------



## slclick (Jul 6, 2019)

A young engineer invented the first digital camera for Kodak in 1975 but was pressured to keep it hidden


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 7, 2019)

slclick said:


> Someone should really sell popcorn here


Did you know that Sony also invented popcorn?


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 7, 2019)

Seriously, butter on mine as things are about to get real interesting.



slclick said:


> Someone should really sell popcorn here


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Seriously, butter on mine as things are about to get real interesting.


No, when you troll and spout misinformation, you’re merely boring and pathetic.


----------



## slclick (Jul 7, 2019)

Insert Seinfeld soup reference


----------



## Kit. (Jul 7, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> If you buy the company, you can not retroactively claim their accomplishments as your own.


That's because I'm not a corporation.


----------



## slclick (Jul 7, 2019)

Kit. said:


> That's because I'm not a corporation.



A couple folks here should take Sarah Sanders old job.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 7, 2019)

Kit. said:


> That's because I'm not a corporation.


So Kodak invents the digital camera....

If Sony buys Kodak, Kodak is still the inventor. The patent still says Kodak. History still says Kodak. Short of getting a flux capacitor and 1.21Gigawatts of power and confusing movies with reality, you can’t change the past.....


----------



## Kit. (Jul 7, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> So Kodak invents the digital camera....
> 
> If Sony buys Kodak, Kodak is still the inventor. The patent still says Kodak. History still says Kodak. Short of getting a flux capacitor and 1.21Gigawatts of power and confusing movies with reality, you can’t change the past.....


Personally, I'm talking about future.

And while past performance does not _guarantee_ future results, it may give some ideas.

If Sony buys Minolta's camera division, that division doesn't suddenly lose all its competence.


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 7, 2019)

Trying to make personal comments about others is solely a reflection of one self.



neuroanatomist said:


> No, when you troll and spout misinformation, you’re merely boring and pathetic.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Trying to make personal comments about others is solely a reflection of one self.


Truth hurts I guess.


----------



## EOBeav (Jul 7, 2019)

I'm more interested in who is (and isn't) making reputable, relevant cameras in 2019 than who invented what. 

But yeah, Kodak.


----------



## PVCC (Jul 7, 2019)

Please, someone who owns a G7X II could let me know the *zoom lens performance*, especially regarding sharpness (and at corners)?

The leaks seem to show the GX7 III will keep the same lens (24-100 1.8-2.8 in 35mm equivalent)

The new G5X II will have a different zoom lens, and be more expensive, so I'm only interested on the G7X III, as "affordable" Pocket camera to carry with me everywhere, besides my smartphone

Thank you!


----------



## stevelee (Jul 8, 2019)

PVCC said:


> Please, someone who owns a G7X II could let me know the *zoom lens performance*, especially regarding sharpness (and at corners)?
> 
> The leaks seem to show the GX7 III will keep the same lens (24-100 1.8-2.8 in 35mm equivalent)
> 
> ...



I'm currently going through the 900+ pictures I recently made with mine in Denmark and Sweden. I took thousands of photos with it on the eight major trips I have taken since the fall of 2016. I have yet to notice any problem with corners beyond what one might reasonably expect. I shoot RAW and let the lens profile adjustments be used automatically. They also are used in camera for JPEGs. The camera can be so compact because they do not add 3 pounds of corrective lens elements. Flaws are dealt with in software. For my purposes, that works beautifully. I make 13" x 19" prints of some of my best shots to frame and hang on my walls. The lens and the 1" sensor work fine for that.

YMMV, and maybe I'm not adequately critical. I expect more from my L lenses with a FF sensor, but I don't miss them and wish I were lugging them around when I travel. Maybe you can tell something from the small pictures I've posted from Edinburgh, for example. http://www.stevelee.name/britain/scotland/edinburgh/index.html


----------



## stevelee (Jul 8, 2019)

Or maybe this from Dublin:


----------



## PVCC (Jul 8, 2019)

stevelee said:


> I'm currently going through the 900+ pictures I recently made with mine in Denmark and Sweden. I took thousands of photos with it on the eight major trips I have taken since the fall of 2016. I have yet to notice any problem with corners beyond what one might reasonably expect. I shoot RAW and let the lens profile adjustments be used automatically. They also are used in camera for JPEGs. The camera can be so compact because they do not add 3 pounds of corrective lens elements. Flaws are dealt with in software. For my purposes, that works beautifully. I make 13" x 19" prints of some of my best shots to frame and hang on my walls. The lens and the 1" sensor work fine for that.
> 
> YMMV, and maybe I'm not adequately critical. I expect more from my L lenses with a FF sensor, but I don't miss them and wish I were lugging them around when I travel. Maybe you can tell something from the small pictures I've posted from Edinburgh, for example. http://www.stevelee.name/britain/scotland/edinburgh/index.html



Thanks a lot for your detailed reply, much appreciated!

I also have pro gear, DSLR & L lenses, but don't like to carry around (and take so much care of it due to be so expensive) when going on vacations.

That's where a good pocket camera come so handy. I used to use old ones (like G12) with smaller sensor, but IQ wasn't good enough. My new smartphone is very good indeed (Samsung Note 9), but still not versatile as a P&S with optical zoom lens

I was checking many G7X II pictures, even at wide aperture, and seem very good. I expect the new G7X III will be better or on par, plus the 4K video and some other features, hence seems to be a very good option.

Thank you one again!

PS: I checked side to side the G7X II vs. G5X and even using same lens, but different Processors, the G7X II with Digic 7 (vs. Digic 6 on G5X) delivers noticeable better images. Interesting!


----------



## scottsworld (Jul 10, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Sony (then still Minolta) created autofocus SLRs.


I always wondered what happened to *Minolta*!!


----------

